# HF DC Mod



## aswartz73 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, New member & first post ( don't 
know how or where to put it but advice
Is welcome ). Bought a HF dust collector,
might not need it but tired of cleaning up in between each tool I use). Anyway I modified it not really for performance but for space. Got both with Mod. Question is
Will a Wynn Canister Filter save any height compared to a stock 5 mic. Bag ?,
Thanks for any replies w/wynn filter
height specs. 
Andy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes....they Wynn filters are shorter than the stock bags.


----------

